# Rescue Dog won't play....



## KawaiiHolic (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there!

I just adopted a dog from a local rescue yesterday. I know it takes them time to adjust... She is 2 years, and they think she is a sheltie/pomeranian, but I don't see it. Anyhow, she is really affectionate, and well-behaved, even though she doesn't know any commands. She just lays around all day like a cat, and she won't play with any toys! Should I be concerned? She will go for walks, and enjoys them, but when I let her play in the yard, she just lays on her back in the grass. She lays in her dog-bed all day. She wants to be up on your lap constantly, but I have been teaching her to use her bed, and that is going pretty well so far.

I forgot to add, she had an OVH a month ago, maybe that has to do with her laziness?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

You answered your own question here - she is still adjusting. Give her some time, she's only known you for one day .

Besides that, some dogs simply aren't real playful. She may enjoy laying out in the sun rather then chasing a ball - it could just be her personality.

I'm not sure what OVH is so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## KawaiiHolic (Feb 16, 2008)

OVH means she is spayed.


----------



## Nova85 (Feb 7, 2008)

She is doing exactly that adjusting to her new environment. She needs to to settle into her new place, get to know you and understand what she is able or not able to do. My first dog I got on my own was a pound dog and he was slightly the same way, he was 4 years old when I got him and it wasn't that he didn't want to play he seemed to actually not know how to play. He would sit there and stare at the toys all day long, occasionally picking one up and then dropping it seemingly not knowing what to do with it. 

I would definelty give her some time to adjust to everything and I am assuming you brought her to the vet since you adopted her for her check up ? If not you should bring any animal you just adopt in just to ensure all vaccines and such are up to date and at that time you could also discuss that with your vet. 

Her being spayed will not make her lazy. It's a myth that they actually get lazy after they get fixed, what happens is that an altered animal required less calories in a day and people usually are still feeding them the same amounts of food so they get fat and people think it's cause they get lazy. Although their "drive" to run and go out and find a mate does subside. 

Either way I do not believe that this is due to her spay but she may just be a lazy dog (I have a very lazy 1 year old Shih Tzu) that lays around all day and plays maybe for an hour a day or she may just be adjusting I would giver her time.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

KawaiiHolic said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just adopted a dog from a local rescue yesterday. I know it takes them time to adjust... She is 2 years, and they think she is a sheltie/pomeranian, but I don't see it. Anyhow, she is really affectionate, and well-behaved, even though she doesn't know any commands. She just lays around all day like a cat, and she won't play with any toys! Should I be concerned? She will go for walks, and enjoys them, but when I let her play in the yard, she just lays on her back in the grass. She lays in her dog-bed all day. She wants to be up on your lap constantly, but I have been teaching her to use her bed, and that is going pretty well so far.
> 
> I forgot to add, she had an OVH a month ago, maybe that has to do with her laziness?


Ollie does not play much. Sometimes he will play chase, but he has absolutely no interest in toys.dogs have different personalities too!


----------



## Mutt-pie (Feb 13, 2008)

She's not herself yet. She likes to jump on to your lap because that's where she feels safe and secure. Once she feels safe in the backyard, I think she will start playing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

don't count on the playing. I have one sheltie that has no idea what the word play means. He just doesn't get it, I have no idea why.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

When I got Kegan from rescue in October it took him a couple of months to start playing...even now he's not fully sure about it but he's getting there. For the first few weeks he just wanted to sit next to me, be picked up and held. Your baby will come around...and kudos to you for adopting a shelter dog!!!


----------



## Dakirra (Feb 18, 2008)

You just got her. She just came from a stressful environment (the shelter) and needs time to get her bearings and figure out what her new life is all about. She may be missing her old family. Give her lots of love and let her adjust. Teaching a dog manners is a good way to build her confidence and trust. I hate it when people with small dogs don't bother to teach them manners. All dogs need to know limits and build respect for their owners. 

After a few days, roll a ball on the ground for her and see if that interests her. A squeeky toy may be what makes her happy. Trial and error. She may end up being a lap dog. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree about dogs having different personalities - Honey never really knows what to do with toys. When I buy them for her, she just sniffs them, then looks at me wagging her tail. She really just likes being cuddled. 

She's probably just adjusting and will "open up" a bit more quite soon. However, one tip about playing - try to find what motivates your dog. For example, Spunky doesn't really like chewing very much, and she's not crazy about squeaking toys. But: she loves chasing things, even though the predictable bounce of a ball doesn't excite her; and she's also extremely food-motivated. So I bought her a Kong. The food stuffed inside keeps her interested, while the shape of the Kong makes the bouncing more unpredictable. She loves to chase it around and chew her heart out. 

In other words, apply the same principle as you do for training: find your dog's motivation, find out what excites her, and work from there.


----------

